# Tomcat 5.0  startet nicht



## HansKloss (2. April 2005)

Hi alle zusammen.
 Hoffe das jemand mir mit mienem kleinem Problem helfen kann. Ich versuche verzweifelt meinen Tomcat-Server unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen. Zum Einem versuch ich der catalina.sh Datei klar zu machen, dass mein j2sdk unter "/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_08" liegt. Überall lese ich  "JAVA_HOME=Verzeichnes", doch diese Struktur finde ich innerhalb von catalina.sh nicht.  Des Weiteren versuch ich mit dem Befehl "catalina.sh start" meinen Web-Server zu starten, doch der antwortet nur "bash: ./catalina.sh: Keine Berechtigung". Anscheinend komme ich weder mit Linux noch mit Tomcat zurecht, will es aber unbedingt verstehen. Sobald es läuft müsste ich zurecht kommen. Danke im voraus für alle Anregungen.


----------



## alex030677 (28. April 2005)

Hallo!

JAVA_HOME ist eine Variable die gesetzt werden muss. Dort musst Du angeben an welchem Ort Du dein JRE abgelegt hast.
*Beispiel: *export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jre1.5.0_02

Dann würde mich mal interessieren mit welchem User Du arbeitest.
root? Sollte root sein wenn Du Variablen setzt und Serverdienste konfigurierst.
Ist catalina.sh ausführbar, also hat das Script das X Flag?

MfG Alex


----------



## HansKloss (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Alex,
ich danke dir für deine Hilfe, doch inzwischen hab ich all meine Probleme lösen können.
MfG Michael


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Mai 2005)

Es wäre schön, wenn du die Problemlösung ja für die Nachwelt posten würdest, da das Problem ja vllt. noch mehr User haben.


----------



## HansKloss (17. Mai 2005)

Es ist schon fast peinlich meinen Fehler hier zu erwähnen. Aber wie gesagt, wusste ich es zu der Zeit nicht besser. Um catalina.sh zu starten musste ich "./catalina start" eingeben. Meine JAVA_HOME Variable habe ich einfach in der .bashrc Datei 
in der Form "JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_08" eingetragen. Ist nichts aufregendes gewesen. 

Ciao


----------

